# I just started a group on facebook



## ohiobackwoodsguy (Sep 9, 2013)

I just started a group on gacebook called slingshot shooters and hunters. My goal is to spread the sport of slingshot please feel free to join and help spread the sport.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to this arena.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Quick link to the Facebook page HERE.. Thanks


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I like the Slingshot Forum


----------



## Capt. Jeff (Jan 20, 2012)

Also joined the fb page!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im not on facebook, but its good to see that there are some slingshot groups popping up. good luck to y ou !


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Another good one here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/thecatapultworkshop/


----------



## slingbob (Sep 14, 2013)

I just joined. Is the bikefork/drillhandle yours? Whoever it's awesome.


----------

